
The Art of Eyeball Harvesting - johnny313
https://logicmag.io/06-the-art-of-eyeball-harvesting/
======
bradknowles
Don’t hijack the scroll bar.

I think this is a good article, but I’m not sharing it with anyone because
they hijack the scroll bar.

